# Judges for Congress and Nationals



## JWC sr. (Oct 23, 2014)

Lately there has been quite a bit of discussion about the selection process for the judges for the 2015 shows. i am going to ask Belinda Bagby to drop a post on how this is done, so the rest of you can make suggestions to the Committee members. Stay tuned!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 24, 2014)

Well every year my director contacts me and ask for my judge nomination for congress classic judges (since that is mainly what i show). I always take advantage of that opportunity. I dont think it is the sole reaponsibility of the directors to contact and ask, but mine is great!


----------



## JWC sr. (Oct 24, 2014)

Leeana,

I agree with you as far as the directors are concerned they are always happy to receive my thoughts on judges and also other matters. They have way too much to do to try and contact each of us in any given area. If it is important to us, then we should initiate the contact about whatever it is!


----------

